# Wooden spools 4 sale on craigslist in Killen al



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

Just a heads up if anyone is near there and looking for wooden spools for there goats. It actually showed up in memphis craigslist. Here's the link [email protected]?subject=Wooden%20Cable%20Spools%20%28Killen%29&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fshoals.craigslist.org%2Fart%2F3982065005.html%0A hoe it works


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

thats the reply email link. you can get the actual link by going back into cl and finding it in the list of ads and just right clicking the title of the ad without going into the ad. Copy link location.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never paid for mine.

Make sure you cover the hole on the top. Very easy for them to get a leg stuck.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats what I was going to get at but wanted to reply to the ad  You can stop by your local PUD or call the larger commercial electrical companies and get these for free


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

Ardently in our Podunk town the electric company has started using theirs until they are unusable, I wish I could find some for free that would be great! Sorry about the link I will try to find it and post again


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I got a trailer load of huge ones for free.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

If you want some, if y'all come out to get the little doeling for your father in law, I'll see if I can get more.


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

That sounds great ogfabby where did you get yours from?


----------

